# Hey



## *SILUHA* (Mar 5, 2012)

I was over at Muscular Development forums, few decent guys post here now, so i joined up to see what its like and join in.

Right now i am trying to lose fat, a lot of fat, maybe i will check out some threads and start a journal for advice??????.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

**SILUHA** welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello Silhua, are you the guy at MD who always says _"I feel sick"_?


----------



## brazey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2012)

You look great in your avatar, I bet you shoot buckets of cum.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 6, 2012)

welcome


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome brudda


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2012)

i feel sick


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm also trying to lower body fat.  A little each day, clean clean diet and cardio.  Best of luck.


----------

